# Cat & dog treats safe for hedgies



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought I'd start a list of the dog and cat treats I've tried with Lily so far. I mostly use them to hide around her cage, so she has something more to do each night. If anyone else has found good treats that they've given their hedgies, please share them and what your hedgie thought of them! Maybe this will help people that are looking for other things to tempt picky or lazy hogs. 

Feline Greenies - chicken flavor (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand) Lily doesn't think much of these, I don't think she's even tried eating one yet. I've tried cutting them in half and in fourths.

Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Ground Brewers Rice, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Sprayed Dried Hydrolyzed Chicken Protein Concentrate, Oat Fiber, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vegetable Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Poultry and Fish Flavor, Sodium Gluconate, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Glucono-delta-lactone, Citric Acid, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamins: [Vitamin A Supplement, D-Activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D3 Supplement), dl-Alpha Tocopheral Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement], Minerals: [Zinc Proteinate; Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide], Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, DL Methionine, Chlorophyll.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 35%, Crude Fat (min) 14%, Crude Fiber (max) 5%, Moisture (max) 11%, Taurine (min) 0.1%

*****

PureBites Freeze Dried Shrimp (http://www.amazon.com/PureBites-Freeze- ... B004JR7SF0) Lily usually likes these pretty well, but she only gets one every few nights because of the high protein.

Ingredients: Freeze dried shrimp

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min) 80%, Crude Fat (min) 2%, Crude Fiber (max) 1%, Moisture (max) 6%

*****

Natural Balance Perfect Bites, Rabbit Formula (http://www.petco.com/product/115542/Nat ... reats.aspx) Lily isn't very sure on these either, she's tried them a couple times, but won't eat them for the most part. The treats are cylinder-shaped and semi-moist. I've been cutting them in half so they won't get stuck in the roof of her mouth (not that that's a concern if she doesn't like them anyway!)

Ingredients: Rabbit, Rice Flour, Barley Flour, Whole Ground Potato, Maple Syrup, Chicken Meal, Natural Flavor, Tapioca Starch, Glycerine, Cane Molasses, Brewer's Yeast, Canola Oil, Salt, Phosphoric Acid, Sorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min.) 12.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 6.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%, Moisture (max.) 30.0%.

*****

Wellness Pure Delights Jerky (for cats), chicken & lamb flavor (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4280382) Lily loves these, she eats all of the pieces when I put them in her cage. I usually cut them in half to make sure she can chew them alright. They're not too tough, but I'm paranoid. :lol:

Ingredients: Chicken, Lamb, Dried Chicory Root, Cultured Whey, Salt, Lecithin, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 28.0%, Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 18.0%, Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 2.0%, Moisture (Not More Than) 20.0%

*****
Wellness Pure Rewards Jerky (for dogs), venison flavor (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand) I've only tried these once so far, Lily wasn't very impressed. I cut one up into hedgie-sized pieces. She chewed the first piece up and annointed with it, then ignored the rest of them.

Ingredients: Venison, Dried Chicory Root, Cultured Whey, Salt, Lecithin, Garlic, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 28.0%, Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 21.0%, Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 2.0%, Moisture (Not More Than) 20.0%


----------

